# FCPS Pakistan



## Ariba Fazli (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I really need help about this. Im a student of fourth year MBBS at a private university in karachi and I heard from someone that fourth year students can take FCPS Part 1, is it true? I tried to search it but couldnt find anything fruitful. Help me out!


----------

